# Celabolin -flyer for pain relief product.



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

A 'Flyer' which has been in newpapers, CC magazine and C&CC magizine over the last few months headed "Arthritis may not fill you,but it can take your life...Get it back with Celabolin. My husband phone once and got and answerphone as did I on another occasion. He phoned again pm and got through -ordered one container of 60 tablets at £17.99. I have found this on the web
http://www.asa.org.uk/Complaints-an...ons/2010/3/Celabolin-Europe/TF_ADJ_48232.aspx
and it gives me the anxious doubts I had about this product. Oh, and it will take up to 28 days for delivery. The are based in Nottingham - has anyone else any information on this company, Celabolin Europe,Unit 59,26 St Michaels Avenue, Nottingham.NG4 3NN?


----------

